# windows 10 acting very strange



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi folks. 
been having very bad navigation and page loading issues, with websites timing out all over the place ? passwords are all of a sudden gone, or not working. i had to reset nearly every webpage i visit. this site was particularly difficult. all of this started about the same time Microsoft pushed the new out look to my computer. been having timeout issues and webpages not found prompts. even my synced email on my phone ,cannot be accessed anymore? never saw the words safe-links before, but since I have been seeing those words in search bars, when I move around , these problems have started? right to the day of my Outlook being changed? not sure if they are related, but my entire system is lagging , start up keeps having password difficulties,web pages loading or timing out. seeing the words doing a handshake to different sights, and that function being very,very slow! My defender, and Avast scans are not finding anything? what can i do? ! I am running windows 10 upgrade on a win 7 Toshiba 17" satellite? thanks for any help!


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

> My defender, and Avast scans are not finding anything?


If you are running two Anti-Virus programs, it could be causing the issue.

Here's a link to the Avast Uninstall Utility; https://www.avast.com/en-us/uninstall-utility


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I uninstalled the avast. will see if that clears things up. the restart was very slow. thanks.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

so far, not much of a change. just logging back in to this sight from my email link timed out twice?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you talking about Outlook (which version) or Outlook.com?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Outlook.live my email program. well, when opening it it says Outlook live, but the pinned link says .com? mostly hangs up when it is doing the TSL handshake to sites? if i am lucky it does not time out. and a new prompt I have been getting, i just remembered, is a prompt every now and then says
corrupt content error. if I re click usually works, but not always.these are all new on my computer since the new outlook was installed?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It sounds like you tried the Beta version of Outlook.com. See if you can revert back or try a System Restore.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I did try it once, did not like it then put it back.(we had a Beta button). now ,this version was pushed here last week,no longer beta ,permanent. I will try a restore. wish they would leave me alone!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Did the system restore, and the computer seemed better .but the email program is still the newer version . it did not revert back. first day after the restore the computer has been sporadically timing out. seems to hang up when it does the TLS handshake. when I clicked on the link to this post is took a very long time ,so I clicked the "x" to stop the page, then hit the link again , got the page open immediately? this has been happening ever since the Outlook.live was updated without my wanting it? can this be fixed? thanks for your help!


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Outlook.com is web based email, I doubt a system restore is going to help. It is not software installed on your computer. Supposedly you can turn off the beta version by clicking the "Try the Beta" toggle in the upper right corner. 

It sounds like your computer has other issues, could be some type of infection. I would install / run a malwarebytes scan in safe mode. To enter safe mode restart your computer while holding the shift key.

https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I will have to try that ,I guess. they removed the beta toggle button, like i said, they forced this on my machine! I did not care for it so i never touched the toggle again!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before running MBAM, return your system to the later date you started from so any updates are included.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Corday said:


> Before running MBAM, return your system to the later date you started from so any updates are included.


I will need to reinstall malware Bytes first. i removed it thinking my Defender may be having issues with other programs? i thought all we need is the defender and firewall on home use computers? isn't Malwarebytes a conflict with defender/ should i disable defender?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

MBAM and Defender do not conflict with one another. MBAM is not an AV.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

still working on getting the restore point back to where it was to reinstall MBAM. had a bear of a time uninstalling avast . used their utility, but kept find it . same with MBAB.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

forgot to add something. yesterday after restore point session, I belive i got rid of all the AV running which were stopping the restore points, son then i got a chkdsk prompt? I ran the chkdisk but not sure of any results ,if any were found any ideas? I will try another restore point!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run chkdsk/r


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

i just got a prompt this morning re: this exact thing. I only ran chkdsk,not r.have to try again! thanks!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

really having problems.ran the CHKDSK/r. it was stuck at 11% from 9am- 8pm!! finally said it could not finish,suggested i do an undo of a restore!! that could not work due to some other issues? is there way to get remote help with stuff like this?? but there are definitely issue with the drive and all related to corrupted files. another simple issue beside the timing out is , when returning from emails and use the back button to return to the email program, get random corrupt content error?? I even had a database error ,logging in to this site?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> CHKDSK/r. it was stuck at 11% from 9am- 8pm!! finally said it could not finish


 This means your HDD has too many Bad Sectors and is about to fail forever. Try to backup your personal files to an external HDD and replace the drive ASAP and install Windows on the new drive Restore your backup.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

this is not good! now,I have never done a back up before.! i have always meant to do it, and have bee living dangerously for decades,so how difficult is it to do and where do you save the back up to? I would assume it is easier now ? thanks!!fyi, I just remembered a fall this computer took off my coffee table where it resides. i was cleaning the table and it slipped of the stand onto the carpet ,but was pretty jarring I would imagine!!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Get an external Hard drive, copy all the files you need from the computer to the External Hard Drive, but *do it fast, time is of the essence* and use a program such as Teracopy to do the copying with the 'verify' option checked, this will let you know if any file/folder has integrity issues.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

This should be interesting!! thanks keep ya posted!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

how do I know how large a drive to get?are there any guidelines on what to keep and maybe not save things that are not really important? I ask this, because over the years, I see things on computers that i would not know a vital file from a non vital file sometimes.I see that at start up and never sure what is really important? can these be bought anywhere?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

We can help you with generic stuff, such as anything in the user profile, Documents, Music, videos, bookmarks etc.. But end of the day, you need to decide what you want and don't...


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks! I will replace the hard drive, pronto. thanks for helping me get to the problem!! consider this solved ,thanks!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

well, new hard drive,got rid of junk files. hard rebeoot of modem,phone line checked,modem working. computer still slow as hell going to pages and leaving page?? Chrome has gotten slower than Firefox all of a sudden ? on, Firefox ,still gets hung up on the TLS handshake part of navigating?(whatever that is)? still think it is the outlook ,live program but cannot prove it ? any ideas where to go now to get this computer running smoother again?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you post your computer specs ?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

this is A Toshiba S870 laptop upgraded from win7 to win10.where or how on the computer would supply you with the best info you would need?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I found the system info page, not sure exact way to get it to you?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

trying to upload as a txt doc, but keep getting an error, try again? should i save it as something else!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Download Speccy: http://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/get/speccy,1.html

Copy and paste the summary here.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Secure Connection Failed

The connection to www.majorgeeks.com was interrupted while the page was loading.

The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.

Learn more…

Report errors like this to help Mozilla identify and block malicious sites 



timed out twice trying to view this post from within my email from tech support forum??then this message of that link you suggessted??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download Speccy from here: https://filehippo.com/download_speccy/
To share your specs, in Speccy, go to *File/Publish Snapshot*. Copy the Link and paste it in your next post.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Could be due to your AV's handling of Secure websites.. Try this KB...

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

spunk funk: when I go to that link for speccy,when i click the down load now button, the page cannot find it ,times out says check address,check connection check permissions to go there?? I als had problems with them disabled??


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

tristar said:


> Could be due to your AV's handling of Secure websites.. Try this KB...
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER


not getting that error code, just times out or just stops looking for the pages?
I just discovered while navigating to this page from my email telling me of this response, while waiting for tech support forum to load,(was taking very long) I stopped it then clicked again and came up quicker?? new hard drive and modem/router checked by att everything good .??


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm. We’re having trouble finding that site.

We can’t connect to the server at dl1.filehippo.com.
If that address is correct, here are three other things you can try:

Try again later.
Check your network connection.
If you are connected but behind a firewall, check that Firefox has permission to access the Web.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try this URL: https://www.ccleaner.com/speccy


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Corday said:


> Try this URL: https://www.ccleaner.com/speccy


that worked,downloaded from pririforn instaed of filehippo!now how should i save it? i put it on my desktop, but your attachment app says it is invalid?txt file? not sure how to save it ?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

here it is as as text doc


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This downloads as Setup.exe file, when you download, you can choose to Run it unless downloading with Firefox, choose to download and save to your Download location. To install by double clicking *SPSetup131.exe* If you are not getting this file, then you may have more issues, like virus or malware.
If you installed Speccy:


> To share your specs, in Speccy, go to *File/Publish Snapshot*. Copy the Link and paste it in your next post.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the file after running speccy but just do not know what to do with the results? attached is the screen shot of it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> in Speccy, go to *File/Publish Snapshot*. Copy the Link and paste it in your next post.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Had to work late. http://speccy.piriform.com/results/M6sfnZrYCcmsKVKlAzntrgL here is the link to the report. hope this helps me find my problems!! thanks folks! I need this computer to work for a job so real important it works better than it does now!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Instructions were to copy and paste results, not link.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This link is not working anyway. If you paste the correct link in your thread, when we click on it, it will give us the _Full _Speccy Report not just the short synopsis. 
Corday, if you prefer the screenshot of Speccy, it is in post #43


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry. I meant we need it all (or at least the second third and fourth). Either link properly, or copy and paste.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/ByUoNxyufKyH8kISteAyxfi hope this is right now? wow! feel so foolish now!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We need to _delete _the *S *after *HTTP* to read the results on _this_ web site. 

https://speccy.piriform.com/results/ByUoNxyufKyH8kISteAyxfi


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/JNOrXl0G8wtqQeMGJ8yb5B1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It doesn't matter if you, tseacliff, delete the *S *after the* HTTP* after pasting the link, this site will put it back in when you submit the post. If anyone trying to help you wants to read your Speccy results, please click on the link, when it fails, Delete the *S* after *HTTP* and try again.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/mi04XYY5qP5GqXuak1e6GZx 


when I copy & paste it there is no s at the start??? why is it putting an s where there was not one to begin with? I just did an edit in this window and deleted the s, when i save the changes , it is back again?? there is no S on any of the speccy links when they are generated on my computer? so, how do I share this without getting an S added????


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

attached is mt screenshot of the link with no S in it , so why is the s being added> trying to get this right?wow!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

All I see is a complete mess when looking at the Speccy report. Running things like AOL cleanup tools and trying to install Windows 7 SP3 after numerous failures in Windows 10 makes no sense at all. I'd recommend making a backup of all your personal stuff and reinstalling Windows 10 or 7 if you prefer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Part 1 of Speccy. I did it for you;
Generated by Piriform Speccy v1.31.732
23 Apr 2018 @ 23:43Summary
Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i3 3120M @ 2.50GHz: 
56 °C
Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
6.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
Intel PLCSF8 (U3E1)
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
1024MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series (Toshiba): 
46 °C
Storage
465GB Western Digital WDC WD5000BEVT-00ZAT0 (SATA): 
35 °C
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208DN
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
Computer type: Notebook
Installation Date: 1/11/2018 3:43:27 AM
Windows Security Center
User Account Control (UAC): 
Enabled
Notify level: 
2 - Default
Firewall: 
Enabled
Windows Update
AutoUpdate: 
Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
Schedule Frequency: 
Every Day
Schedule Time
Windows Defender
Windows Defender: 
Disabled
Antivirus
Windows Defender
Antivirus: 
Disabled
Virus Signature Database: 
Up to date
AVG Antivirus
Antivirus: 
Enabled
Virus Signature Database: 
Up to date
.NET Frameworks installed
v4.7 Full
v4.7 Client
Internet Explorer
Version: 
11.371.16299.0
PowerShell
Version: 
5.1.16299.15
Java
Java Runtime Environment
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\java.exe
Version: 
8.0
Update: 
101
Build: 
13
Java Runtime Environment
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_121\bin\java.exe
Version: 
8.0
Update: 
121
Build: 
13
Java Runtime Environment
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_131\bin\java.exe
Version: 
8.0
Update: 
131
Build: 
11
Java Runtime Environment
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_144\bin\java.exe
Version: 
8.0
Update: 
144
Build: 
01
Java Runtime Environment
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_66\bin\java.exe
Version: 
8.0
Update: 
66
Build: 
18
Environment Variables
USERPROFILE: 
C:\Users\terrence
SystemRoot: 
C:\WINDOWS
User Variables
DASHLANE_DLL_DIR: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\5.11.0.19338\bin\Firefox_Extension\{442718d9-475e-452a-b3e1-fb1ee16b8e9f}\components;C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\5.11.0.19338\ucrt
OneDrive: 
C:\Users\terrence\OneDrive
Path: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\4.6.5.21982\bin\Firefox_Extension\{442718d9-475e-452a-b3e1-fb1ee16b8e9f}\components
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\4.6.6.23032\bin\Firefox_Extension\{442718d9-475e-452a-b3e1-fb1ee16b8e9f}\components
%DASHLANE_DLL_DIR%
TEMP: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Temp
Machine Variables
AMDAPPSDKROOT: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\
ComSpec: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK: 
NO
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS: 
4
OS: 
Windows_NT
Path: 
C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Java\javapath
C:\WINDOWS\system32
C:\WINDOWS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86_64
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\iCLS Client
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\DAL
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\IPT
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\DAL
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\IPT
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\sys\
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\sys\x64\
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
PATHEXT: 
.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE: 
AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER: 
Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL: 
6
PROCESSOR_REVISION: 
3a09
PSModulePath: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
TEMP: 
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
TMP: 
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
USERNAME: 
SYSTEM
windir: 
C:\WINDOWS
Battery
AC Line: 
Online
Battery Charge %: 
100 %
Battery State: 
High
Remaining Battery Time: 
Unknown
Power Profile
Active power scheme: 
Balanced
Hibernation: 
Enabled
Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power): 
300 min
Turn Off Monitor after: (On Battery Power): 
5 min
Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power): 
20 min
Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On Battery Power): 
10 min
Suspend after: (On AC Power): 
300 min
Suspend after: (On Battery Power): 
15 min
Screen saver: 
Disabled
Uptime
Current Session
Current Time: 
4/23/2018 11:43:02 PM
Current Uptime: 
306,455 sec (3 d, 13 h, 07 m, 35 s)
Last Boot Time: 
4/20/2018 10:35:27 AM
Services
Running: 
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Running: 
AMD External Events Utility
Running: 
AOL Computer Checkup
Running: 
Application Information
Running: 
AVG Antivirus
Running: 
avgbIDSAgent
Running: 
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Running: 
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Running: 
Base Filtering Engine
Running: 
Bluetooth Driver Management Service
Running: 
Bluetooth Handsfree Service
Running: 
Bluetooth Support Service
Running: 
Bonjour Service
Running: 
Client License Service (ClipSVC)
Running: 
CNG Key Isolation
Running: 
CodeMeter Runtime Server
Running: 
COM+ Event System
Running: 
Computer Browser
Running: 
Connected Devices Platform Service
Running: 
Connected Devices Platform User Service_b453809
Running: 
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
Running: 
Contact Data_b453809
Running: 
CoreMessaging
Running: 
Credential Manager
Running: 
Cryptographic Services
Running: 
CSR Bluetooth Audio Service
Running: 
CSR Bluetooth Service
Running: 
CSR Bluetooth Switcher Service
Running: 
Data Usage
Running: 
DbxSvc
Running: 
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Running: 
Device Association Service
Running: 
DHCP Client
Running: 
Diagnostic Policy Service
Running: 
Diagnostic Service Host
Running: 
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Running: 
DNS Client
Running: 
Encrypting File System (EFS)
Running: 
Function Discovery Provider Host
Running: 
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Running: 
Geolocation Service
Running: 
GFNEX Service
Running: 
GlassWire Control Service
Running: 
HomeGroup Provider
Running: 
HP Support Solutions Framework Service
Running: 
HP Touchpoint Analytics
Running: 
HTCMonitorService
Running: 
Human Interface Device Service
Running: 
Intel Capability Licensing Service Interface
Running: 
Intel Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service
Running: 
Intel Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Running: 
Intel Management and Security Application User Notification Service
Running: 
Intel ME Service
Running: 
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Running: 
Internet Pass-Through Service
Running: 
IP Helper
Running: 
Local Session Manager
Running: 
Malwarebytes Service
Running: 
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run Service
Running: 
Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
Running: 
Network Connection Broker
Running: 
Network Connections
Running: 
Network List Service
Running: 
Network Location Awareness
Running: 
Network Store Interface Service
Running: 
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Running: 
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Running: 
Phone Service
Running: 
Plug and Play
Running: 
Power
Running: 
Print Spooler
Running: 
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Running: 
Radio Management Service
Running: 
Realtek Audio Service
Running: 
Remote Access Connection Manager
Running: 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Running: 
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Running: 
SAMSUNG Mobile Connectivity Service
Running: 
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Running: 
Security Accounts Manager
Running: 
Security Center
Running: 
Server
Running: 
Shell Hardware Detection
Running: 
SSDP Discovery
Running: 
State Repository Service
Running: 
Storage Service
Running: 
Superfetch
Running: 
Sync Host_b453809
Running: 
SynTPEnh Caller Service
Running: 
System Event Notification Service
Running: 
System Events Broker
Running: 
Task Scheduler
Running: 
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Running: 
TeamViewer 13
Running: 
Telephony
Running: 
Themes
Running: 
Tile Data model server
Running: 
Time Broker
Running: 
TMachInfo
Running: 
TOSHIBA eco Utility Service
Running: 
TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service
Running: 
Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
Running: 
TPCH Service
Running: 
User Data Access_b453809
Running: 
User Data Storage_b453809
Running: 
User Manager
Running: 
User Profile Service
Running: 
Web Account Manager
Running: 
Windows Audio
Running: 
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Running: 
Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
Running: 
Windows Connection Manager
Running: 
Windows Defender Firewall
Running: 
Windows Defender Security Center Service
Running: 
Windows Event Log
Running: 
Windows Font Cache Service
Running: 
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Running: 
Windows License Manager Service
Running: 
Windows Management Instrumentation
Running: 
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Running: 
Windows Push Notifications User Service_b453809
Running: 
Windows Search
Running: 
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Running: 
WLAN AutoConfig
Running: 
WMI Performance Adapter
Running: 
Workstation
Stopped: 
ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
Stopped: 
Adobe Flash Player Update Service
Stopped: 
AllJoyn Router Service
Stopped: 
App Readiness
Stopped: 
Application Identity
Stopped: 
Application Layer Gateway Service
Stopped: 
AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC)
Stopped: 
Auto Time Zone Updater
Stopped: 
BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
Stopped: 
Block Level Backup Engine Service
Stopped: 
Capability Access Manager Service
Stopped: 
Certificate Propagation
Stopped: 
COM+ System Application
Stopped: 
CSR OBEX Service
Stopped: 
Data Sharing Service
Stopped: 
Delivery Optimization
Stopped: 
Device Install Service
Stopped: 
Device Management Enrollment Service
Stopped: 
Device Setup Manager
Stopped: 
DevicesFlow_b453809
Stopped: 
DevQuery Background Discovery Broker
Stopped: 
Diagnostic Execution Service
Stopped: 
Diagnostic System Host
Stopped: 
Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped: 
dmwappushsvc
Stopped: 
Downloaded Maps Manager
Stopped: 
Dropbox Update Service (dbupdate)
Stopped: 
Dropbox Update Service (dbupdatem)
Stopped: 
Embedded Mode
Stopped: 
Enterprise App Management Service
Stopped: 
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Stopped: 
Fax
Stopped: 
File History Service
Stopped: 
GamesAppService
Stopped: 
Google Software Updater
Stopped: 
Google Update Service (gupdate)
Stopped: 
Google Update Service (gupdatem)
Stopped: 
GraphicsPerfSvc
Stopped: 
Group Policy Client
Stopped: 
HomeGroup Listener
Stopped: 
HV Host Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Data Exchange Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Guest Service Interface
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Guest Shutdown Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Heartbeat Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V PowerShell Direct Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Remote Desktop Virtualization Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Time Synchronization Service
Stopped: 
Hyper-V Volume Shadow Copy Requestor
Stopped: 
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Stopped: 
Infrared monitor service
Stopped: 
Interactive Services Detection
Stopped: 
IP Translation Configuration Service
Stopped: 
IPsec Policy Agent
Stopped: 
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped: 
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
Stopped: 
Local Profile Assistant Service
Stopped: 
Logitech Bluetooth Service
Stopped: 
MessagingService_b453809
Stopped: 
Microsoft Diagnostics Hub Standard Collector Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
Stopped: 
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
Stopped: 
Microsoft Passport
Stopped: 
Microsoft Passport Container
Stopped: 
Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
Stopped: 
Microsoft Storage Spaces SMP
Stopped: 
Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service.
Stopped: 
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Stopped: 
Natural Authentication
Stopped: 
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
Stopped: 
Netlogon
Stopped: 
Network Connectivity Assistant
Stopped: 
Network Setup Service
Stopped: 
Office Source Engine
Stopped: 
Optimize drives
Stopped: 
Payments and NFC/SE Manager
Stopped: 
Peer Networking Grouping
Stopped: 
Performance Counter DLL Host
Stopped: 
Performance Logs & Alerts
Stopped: 
PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
Stopped: 
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Stopped: 
Printer Extensions and Notifications
Stopped: 
PrintWorkflow_b453809
Stopped: 
Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
Stopped: 
Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
Stopped: 
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Configuration
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Services
Stopped: 
Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
Stopped: 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
Stopped: 
Remote Registry
Stopped: 
Retail Demo Service
Stopped: 
Routing and Remote Access
Stopped: 
Secondary Logon
Stopped: 
Sensor Data Service
Stopped: 
Sensor Monitoring Service
Stopped: 
Sensor Service
Stopped: 
Shared PC Account Manager
Stopped: 
Smart Card
Stopped: 
Smart Card Device Enumeration Service
Stopped: 
Smart Card Removal Policy
Stopped: 
SNMP Trap
Stopped: 
Software Protection
Stopped: 
Spatial Data Service
Stopped: 
Spot Verifier
Stopped: 
Still Image Acquisition Events
Stopped: 
Storage Tiers Management
Stopped: 
Update Orchestrator Service
Stopped: 
UPnP Device Host
Stopped: 
Virtual Disk
Stopped: 
Volume Shadow Copy
Stopped: 
WalletService
Stopped: 
WarpJITSvc
Stopped: 
WebClient
Stopped: 
Wi-Fi Direct Services Connection Manager Service
Stopped: 
Windows Backup
Stopped: 
Windows Biometric Service
Stopped: 
Windows Camera Frame Server
Stopped: 
Windows Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service
Stopped: 
Windows Defender Antivirus Service
Stopped: 
Windows Encryption Provider Host Service
Stopped: 
Windows Error Reporting Service
Stopped: 
Windows Event Collector
Stopped: 
Windows Insider Service
Stopped: 
Windows Installer
Stopped: 
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Stopped: 
Windows Mobile Hotspot Service
Stopped: 
Windows Modules Installer
Stopped: 
Windows Perception Service
Stopped: 
Windows PushToInstall Service
Stopped: 
Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
Stopped: 
Windows Store Install Service
Stopped: 
Windows Time
Stopped: 
Windows Update
Stopped: 
Wired AutoConfig
Stopped: 
Work Folders
Stopped: 
WWAN AutoConfig
Stopped: 
Xbox Accessory Management Service
Stopped: 
Xbox Game Monitoring
Stopped: 
Xbox Live Auth Manager
Stopped: 
Xbox Live Game Save
Stopped: 
Xbox Live Networking Service
TimeZone
TimeZone: 
GMT -5:00 Hours
Language: 
English (United States)
Location: 
United States
Format: 
English (United States)
Currency: 
$
Date Format: 
M/d/yyyy
Time Format: 
h:mm:ss tt
Scheduler
4/23/2018 11:45 PM;: 
Adobe Flash Player Updater
4/23/2018 11:57 PM;: 
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
4/23/2018 11:58 PM;: 
HPCustParticipation HP Officejet 6500 E710a-f
4/24/2018 12:00 AM;: 
HPCustParticipation HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z
4/24/2018 12:12 AM;: 
DropboxUpdateTaskMachineUA
4/24/2018 8:41 AM;: 
SafeZone scheduled Autoupdate 1468265787
4/24/2018 9:53 AM;: 
OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-2167040085-2657370302-3430333443-1001
4/24/2018 3:57 PM;: 
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
4/24/2018 5:00 PM;: 
Adobe Acrobat Update Task
4/24/2018 8:12 PM;: 
DropboxUpdateTaskMachineCore
4/25/2018 2:51 PM;: 
HPCeeScheduleForterrence
4/27/2018 8:41 PM;: 
Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Notifier
CCleanerSkipUAC
Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-2167040085-2657370302-3430333443-1001
Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-2167040085-2657370302-3430333443-500
Synaptics TouchPad Enhancements
Hotfixes
Installed
4/12/2018 Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool x64 - April 2018 (KB890830)
After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
product.
4/12/2018 2018-04 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4093110)
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
this update, you may have to restart your system.
4/12/2018 2018-04 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4093112)
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
4/12/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.265.444.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
4/10/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.265.333.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
4/9/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.265.290.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
4/8/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.265.270.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
4/7/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.265.215.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
4/7/2018 Update for Windows Defender antimalware platform - KB4052623 (Version 4.12.17007.18022)
This package will update Windows Defender antimalware platform’s
components on the user machine.
4/7/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.265.214.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
3/30/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.263.1766.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
3/30/2018 Update for Windows Defender antimalware platform - KB4052623 (Version 4.12.17007.18022)
This package will update Windows Defender antimalware platform’s
components on the user machine.
3/27/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.263.1607.0)
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
3/14/2018 2018-03 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4088785)
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
this update, you may have to restart your system.
3/14/2018 Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool x64 - March 2018 (KB890830)
After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
product.
3/14/2018 2018-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4088776)
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
2/14/2018 Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool x64 - February 2018 (KB890830)
After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
product.
2/14/2018 2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4074588)
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
2/7/2018 2018-02 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4074595)
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
this update, you may have to restart your system.
1/24/2018 Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2, 2016 x64 Edition - January 2018 (KB890830)
After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
product.
1/24/2018 2018-01 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4056887)
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
this update, you may have to restart your system.
1/24/2018 2018-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4056892)
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
1/22/2018 Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2, 2016 x64 Edition - January 2018 (KB890830)
After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
product.
1/22/2018 2018-01 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4056887)
A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
this update, you may have to restart your system.
1/22/2018 Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4058043)
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
1/11/2018 Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709
Install the latest update for Windows 10: the Windows 10 Fall
Creators Update.
Not Installed
4/21/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/18/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/17/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/17/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/15/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/13/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/12/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/12/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/12/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/12/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/7/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/6/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/6/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/4/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/4/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/3/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/2/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/2/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/1/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
4/1/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/31/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/31/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.263.1824.0)
Installation Status: 
Canceled
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
3/30/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/30/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/30/2018 Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.263.1766.0)
Installation Status: 
Failed
Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
3/28/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/28/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/26/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/26/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/24/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/24/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/24/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/23/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/23/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/21/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/21/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/20/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/19/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/16/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/15/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/15/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/14/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/14/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/14/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/14/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/13/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/12/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/12/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
3/11/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
2/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
2/16/2018 2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4074588)
Installation Status: 
Failed
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
2/15/2018 2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4074588)
Installation Status: 
Failed
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
2/14/2018 2018-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4074588)
Installation Status: 
Failed
Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
2/8/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/30/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/26/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/24/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/24/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/24/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
1/22/2018 Office XP Service Pack 3
Installation Status: 
Failed
Office XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) provides the latest updates to
Microsoft Office XP. SP3 contains significant security enhancements,
as well as stability and performance improvements. This service
pack applies to any level of Office XP. It contains all updates
included in SP1 and SP2, in addition to updates released after
SP2. SP3 applies to the following Office XP products: Word 2002,
Excel 2002, Outlook 2002, PowerPoint 2002, Access 2002, FrontPage
2002, Publisher 2002, and Office XP Web Components.
System Folders
Application Data: 
C:\ProgramData
Cookies: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCookies
Desktop: 
C:\Users\terrence\Desktop
Documents: 
C:\Users\Public\Documents
Fonts: 
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
Global Favorites: 
C:\Users\terrence\Favorites
Internet History: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
Local Application Data: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local
Music: 
C:\Users\Public\Music
Path for burning CD: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
Physical Desktop: 
C:\Users\terrence\Desktop
Pictures: 
C:\Users\Public\Pictures
Program Files: 
C:\Program Files
Public Desktop: 
C:\Users\Public\Desktop
Start Menu: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
Start Menu Programs: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
Startup: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Templates: 
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
Temporary Internet Files: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCache
User Favorites: 
C:\Users\terrence\Favorites
Videos: 
C:\Users\Public\Videos
Windows Directory: 
C:\WINDOWS
Windows/System: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32
Process List
armsvc.exe
Process ID: 
4656
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.96 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.83 MB
aswidsagenta.exe
Process ID: 
272
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\AVG\Antivirus\x64\aswidsagenta.exe
Memory Usage: 
43 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
59 MB
atieclxx.exe
Process ID: 
5928
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.58 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.91 MB
atiesrxx.exe
Process ID: 
1748
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.56 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.79 MB
audiodg.exe
Process ID: 
2216
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
25 MB
AVGSvc.exe
Process ID: 
3632
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\AVG\Antivirus\AVGSvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
183 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
289 MB
AVGUI.exe
Process ID: 
12184
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\AVG\Antivirus\AVGUI.exe
Memory Usage: 
49 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
63 MB
BtSwitcherService.exe
Process ID: 
3428
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\CSR\CSR Harmony Wireless Software Stack\BtSwitcherService.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.50 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.46 MB
BtwRSupportService.exe
Process ID: 
3412
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\BtwRSupportService.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.65 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.91 MB
CastSrv.exe
Process ID: 
7380
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\CastSrv.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.36 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
CodeMeter.exe
Process ID: 
5204
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\CodeMeter\Runtime\bin\CodeMeter.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB
conhost.exe
Process ID: 
9044
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.97 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.95 MB
CsrBtAudioService.exe
Process ID: 
3420
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\CSR\CSR Harmony Wireless Software Stack\CsrBtAudioService.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.98 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.30 MB
CsrBtService.exe
Process ID: 
4504
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\CSR\CSR Harmony Wireless Software Stack\CsrBtService.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.70 MB
csrss.exe
Process ID: 
652
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.27 MB
csrss.exe
Process ID: 
11596
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.47 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB
ctfmon.exe
Process ID: 
8316
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\ctfmon.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Dashlane.exe
Process ID: 
11608
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\Dashlane.exe
Memory Usage: 
27 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
33 MB
DashlanePlugin.exe
Process ID: 
8260
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\DashlanePlugin.exe
Memory Usage: 
25 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
31 MB
dasHost.exe
Process ID: 
2100
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dasHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB
DbxSvc.exe
Process ID: 
4720
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\DbxSvc.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.79 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.52 MB
dllhost.exe
Process ID: 
12412
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.00 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
dllhost.exe
Process ID: 
4852
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.86 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB
dwm.exe
Process ID: 
4904
User: 
DWM-4
Domain: 
Window Manager
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
Memory Usage: 
38 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
53 MB
explorer.exe
Process ID: 
2420
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Memory Usage: 
89 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
100 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
7344
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
180 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
239 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
5268
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
137 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
156 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
12956
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
258 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
294 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
7392
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
54 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
63 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
820
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
290 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
411 MB
firefox.exe
Process ID: 
7724
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Memory Usage: 
127 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
147 MB
flux.exe
Process ID: 
3008
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\F.luxSoftwareLLC.f.lux_4.66.0.0_x86__sw1dyjdkns7gt\Flux\flux.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
25 MB
fontdrvhost.exe
Process ID: 
564
User: 
UMFD-0
Domain: 
Font Driver Host
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\fontdrvhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
2.57 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.66 MB
fontdrvhost.exe
Process ID: 
2108
User: 
UMFD-4
Domain: 
Font Driver Host
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\fontdrvhost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
39 MB
GFNEXSrv.exe
Process ID: 
3528
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toshiba\Password Utility\GFNEXSrv.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.61 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.58 MB
GWCtlSrv.exe
Process ID: 
5732
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\GlassWire\GWCtlSrv.exe
Memory Usage: 
42 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
90 MB
GWIdlMon.exe
Process ID: 
5528
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\GlassWire\GWIdlMon.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB
HeciServer.exe
Process ID: 
5212
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.51 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.61 MB
HPNetworkCommunicatorCom.exe
Process ID: 
7408
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z\Bin\HPNetworkCommunicatorCom.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
17 MB
HPSupportSolutionsFrameworkService.exe
Process ID: 
10768
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Solutions\HPSupportSolutionsFrameworkService.exe
Memory Usage: 
43 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
68 MB
HSMServiceEntry.exe
Process ID: 
5300
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\HTC Sync Manager\HSMServiceEntry.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.56 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
IntelMeFWService.exe
Process ID: 
10608
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.41 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.45 MB
Jhi_service.exe
Process ID: 
3432
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.59 MB
LMS.exe
Process ID: 
1540
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.89 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.57 MB
lsass.exe
Process ID: 
916
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
34 MB
MBAMService.exe
Process ID: 
5984
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes\Anti-Malware\MBAMService.exe
Memory Usage: 
39 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
53 MB
mbamtray.exe
Process ID: 
2840
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes\Anti-Malware\mbamtray.exe
Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
30 MB
mDNSResponder.exe
Process ID: 
5196
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.72 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.89 MB
Memory Compression
Process ID: 
2148
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Memory Usage: 
652 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
878 MB
MSASCuiL.exe
Process ID: 
10400
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCuiL.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.47 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.60 MB
OfficeClickToRun.exe
Process ID: 
4692
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ClickToRun\OfficeClickToRun.exe
Memory Usage: 
30 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
81 MB
PassThruSvr.exe
Process ID: 
5336
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\HTC\Internet Pass-Through\PassThruSvr.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.85 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.69 MB
RAVBg64.exe
Process ID: 
11800
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB
RAVCpl64.exe
Process ID: 
12272
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
15 MB
RTKAUDIOSERVICE64.EXE
Process ID: 
2712
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RTKAUDIOSERVICE64.EXE
Memory Usage: 
6.43 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.76 MB
rundll32.exe
Process ID: 
9208
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
17 MB
RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
13304
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
21 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
34 MB
RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
1064
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
27 MB
RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
12468
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.23 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB
RuntimeBroker.exe
Process ID: 
7780
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
Memory Usage: 
20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
29 MB
sdcCont.exe
Process ID: 
13656
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Computer Checkup\sdcCont.exe
Memory Usage: 
460 KB
Peak Memory Usage: 
34 MB
sdcService.exe
Process ID: 
2752
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\AOL Computer Checkup\sdcService.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
1.77 GB
SearchFilterHost.exe
Process ID: 
13196
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.55 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.56 MB
SearchIndexer.exe
Process ID: 
900
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
Memory Usage: 
41 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
54 MB
SearchProtocolHost.exe
Process ID: 
9272
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB
SearchUI.exe
Process ID: 
12712
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\SearchUI.exe
Memory Usage: 
76 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
158 MB
SecurityHealthService.exe
Process ID: 
4676
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthService.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
17 MB
services.exe
Process ID: 
908
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB
SettingSyncHost.exe
Process ID: 
12936
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\SettingSyncHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.63 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB
ShellExperienceHost.exe
Process ID: 
2536
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\SystemApps\ShellExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\ShellExperienceHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
59 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
119 MB
sihost.exe
Process ID: 
5444
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\sihost.exe
Memory Usage: 
24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
25 MB
SkypeHost.exe
Process ID: 
9040
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SkypeApp_12.1811.248.1000_x64__kzf8qxf38zg5c\SkypeHost.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
60 MB
smartscreen.exe
Process ID: 
14920
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\smartscreen.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
smss.exe
Process ID: 
420
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.05 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
1.22 MB
Speccy64.exe
Process ID: 
14356
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy64.exe
Memory Usage: 
39 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
40 MB
spoolsv.exe
Process ID: 
5008
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
Memory Usage: 
20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
26 MB
SRSPanel_64.exe
Process ID: 
11524
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\SRS Control Panel\SRSPanel_64.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB
ss_conn_service.exe
Process ID: 
5404
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\USB Drivers\27_ssconn\conn\ss_conn_service.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.86 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.76 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4956
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5072


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Part 2;
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.46 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.14 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4640
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
114 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4608
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.71 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.71 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4592
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3396
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.69 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2992
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4752
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
32 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
49 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3064
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.93 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.69 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5156
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.47 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.27 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5472
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.42 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.77 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3088
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.92 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.47 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5900
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
28 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
56 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
6152
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.54 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.04 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
6184
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
5608
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7348
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.95 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.28 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7996
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7456
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
38 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3024
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7632
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.88 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.86 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
10704
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.34 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
11044
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.64 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3716
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1340
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.94 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
12700
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.00 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.08 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4048
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.43 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.74 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
8244
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.71 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1864
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.76 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.88 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
312
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.40 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
3.95 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
348
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
30 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
35 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
628
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1040
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.89 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.63 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4764
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
17 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
24 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7536
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
32 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
35 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1208
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.85 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.91 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1352
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.96 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
7952
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
23 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
28 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1360
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.61 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.15 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1368
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1504
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1580
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1652
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
14 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1676
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1792
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.84 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.25 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1888
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.65 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.32 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1920
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
76 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
103 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1932
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.22 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.92 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1944
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.62 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.94 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2044
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.49 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.50 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1440
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.66 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.57 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1256
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.98 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
25 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2192
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.38 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2232
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.77 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2296
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
24 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
39 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2360
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.85 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.05 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2428
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2588
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.47 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
11892
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2608
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
9296
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.79 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.34 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2800
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
17 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
2384
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
13412
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.52 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1096
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3080
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.51 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.34 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3176
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.06 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.85 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3296
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
15 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
18 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3468
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
17 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
20 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3492
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
332
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
10 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3764
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
9364
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.23 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.23 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
3316
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.56 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
1464
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.84 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
10 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID: 
4164
User: 
LOCAL SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
12 MB
SynTPEnh.exe
Process ID: 
6048
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
Memory Usage: 
18 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
21 MB
SynTPEnhService.exe
Process ID: 
3408
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnhService.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.96 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.14 MB
SynTPHelper.exe
Process ID: 
12232
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
Memory Usage: 
3.80 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
4.74 MB
System
Process ID: 
4
Memory Usage: 
108 KB
Peak Memory Usage: 
5.00 MB
System Idle Process
Process ID: 
0
taskhostw.exe
Process ID: 
12516
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\taskhostw.exe
Memory Usage: 
16 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB
TeamViewer.exe
Process ID: 
10368
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\TeamViewer.exe
Memory Usage: 
31 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
40 MB
TeamViewer_Service.exe
Process ID: 
3864
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe
Memory Usage: 
19 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
32 MB
TecoResident.exe
Process ID: 
9972
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Teco\TecoResident.exe
Memory Usage: 
8.36 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
9.11 MB
TecoService.exe
Process ID: 
4632
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Teco\TecoService.exe
Memory Usage: 
9.25 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
11 MB
TMachInfo.exe
Process ID: 
2820
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
Memory Usage: 
20 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
35 MB
TODDSrv.exe
Process ID: 
3424
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\TODDSrv.exe
Memory Usage: 
4.62 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.04 MB
ToshibaServiceStation.exe
Process ID: 
9284
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe
Memory Usage: 
1.65 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
92 MB
TouchpointAnalyticsClientService.exe
Process ID: 
8956
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Touchpoint Analytics Client\TouchpointAnalyticsClientService.exe
Memory Usage: 
39 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
45 MB
TPCHSrv.exe
Process ID: 
3312
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
Memory Usage: 
11 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
13 MB
TPCHWMsg.exe
Process ID: 
8164
User: 
terrence
Domain: 
home
Path: 
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TPHM\TPCHWMsg.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.29 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
8.03 MB
tv_w32.exe
Process ID: 
1524
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\tv_w32.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.79 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.64 MB
tv_x64.exe
Process ID: 
9184
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\tv_x64.exe
Memory Usage: 
6.33 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.31 MB
UNS.exe
Process ID: 
4148
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
Memory Usage: 
12 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
14 MB
unsecapp.exe
Process ID: 
1232
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.91 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.55 MB
wininit.exe
Process ID: 
764
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
Memory Usage: 
5.66 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
6.76 MB
winlogon.exe
Process ID: 
13116
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
Memory Usage: 
13 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
19 MB
WmiApSrv.exe
Process ID: 
1424
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
Memory Usage: 
7.94 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
7.94 MB
WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID: 
3984
User: 
SYSTEM
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
Memory Usage: 
30 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
42 MB
WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID: 
13092
User: 
NETWORK SERVICE
Domain: 
NT AUTHORITY
Path: 
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Peak Memory Usage: 
26 MB
Device Tree
ACPI x64-based PC
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
ACPI Lid
ACPI Thermal Zone
Intel Core i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz
Intel Core i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz
Intel Core i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz
Intel Core i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Motherboard resources
System board
PCI Express Root Complex
ACPI Power Button
Intel Management Engine Interface
Memory Controller
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Motherboard resources
PCI-to-PCI Bridge
SM Bus Controller
PCI-to-PCI Bridge
AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series
Generic PnP Monitor
High Definition Audio Controller
AMD High Definition Audio Device
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
USB Root Hub (USB 3.0)
Micro size USB to Bluetooth Dongle
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
Microsoft Bluetooth LE Enumerator
Microsoft Bluetooth Protocol Support Driver
Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator
Audio Source Service
AV Remote Target Service
AV Remote Target Service
AV Remote Target Service
Bluetooth Peripheral Device
Bluetooth Peripheral Device
Device Identification Service
Handsfree Audio Gateway Service
Headset Audio Gateway Service
iLuv WaveCast
iLuv WaveCast Audio/Video Remote Control HID
iLuv WaveCast Stereo
Logitech K810
Motorola S9-HD
Motorola S9-HD Audio/Video Remote Control HID
Motorola S9-HD Stereo
Object Push Service
Personal Area Network Service
Phonebook Access Pse Service
SAMSUNG-SM-G891A
Service Discovery Service
SMS/MMS
Motorola S9-HD Hands-Free Audio and Call Control HID Enumerator
Motorola S9-HD Hands-Free
Motorola S9-HD Hands-Free Call Control HID
Bluetooth HID Device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant system controller
HID-compliant vendor-defined device
Toshiba Hotkey Driver Collection
Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
Logitech Driver Interface
HID-compliant consumer control device
Logitech Driver Interface
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
USB Root Hub
Generic USB Hub
USB Composite Device
Logitech USB Input Device
HID Keyboard Device
USB Input Device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant mouse
HID-compliant system controller
HID-compliant vendor-defined device
Logitech Unifying USB receiver
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying device
HID-compliant vendor-defined device
Toshiba Hotkey Driver Collection
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying device
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying Mouse
Logitech Driver Interface
Logitech Driver Interface
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying device
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying keyboard
Logitech Driver Interface
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying Mouse
Logitech Driver Interface
Logitech Driver Interface
HID-compliant consumer control device
Logitech Driver Interface
USB Composite Device
TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD
High Definition Audio Controller
Realtek High Definition Audio
Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #3
PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26
USB Root Hub
Generic USB Hub
LPC Controller
Direct memory access controller
High precision event timer
Legacy device
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
Motherboard resources
Motherboard resources
Numeric data processor
Programmable interrupt controller
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
System CMOS/real time clock
System timer
Intel(R) 7 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208DN
WDC WD5000BEVT-00ZAT0
TOSHIBA x64 ACPI-Compliant Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device
Toshiba Hotkey Driver
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant wireless radio controls
CPU
Intel Core i3 3120M
Cores: 
2
Threads: 
4
Name: 
Intel Core i3 3120M
Code Name: 
Ivy Bridge
Package: 
Socket 988B rPGA
Technology: 
22nm
Specification: 
Intel Core i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz
Family: 
6
Extended Family: 
6
Model: 
A
Extended Model: 
3A
Stepping: 
9
Revision: 
E1/L1
Instructions: 
MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64, NX, VMX, AVX
Virtualization: 
Supported, Enabled
Hyperthreading: 
Supported, Enabled
Bus Speed: 
99.8 MHz
Stock Core Speed: 
2500 MHz
Stock Bus Speed: 
100 MHz
Average Temperature: 
56 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size: 
2 x 32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size: 
2 x 32 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size: 
2 x 256 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size: 
3072 KBytes
Cores
Core 0
Core Speed: 
2494.0 MHz
Multiplier: 
x 25.0
Bus Speed: 
99.8 MHz
Temperature: 
55 °C
Threads: 
APIC ID: 0, 1
Core 1
Core Speed: 
2494.0 MHz
Multiplier: 
x 25.0
Bus Speed: 
99.8 MHz
Temperature: 
57 °C
Threads: 
APIC ID: 2, 3
RAM
Memory slots
Total memory slots: 
2
Used memory slots: 
2
Free memory slots: 
0
Memory
Type: 
DDR3
Size: 
6144 MBytes
Channels #: 
Dual
DRAM Frequency: 
798.1 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL): 
11 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 
11 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 
11 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 
28 clocks
Command Rate (CR): 
1T
Physical Memory
Memory Usage: 
63 %
Total Physical: 
5.95 GB
Available Physical: 
2.16 GB
Total Virtual: 
8.72 GB
Available Virtual: 
3.11 GB
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules: 
2
Slot #1
Type: 
DDR3
Size: 
2048 MBytes
Manufacturer: 
Samsung
Max Bandwidth: 
PC3-12800 (800 MHz)
Part Number: 
M471B5773CHS-CK0
Serial Number: 
321234699
Week/year: 
25 / 13
Timing table
JEDEC #1
Frequency: 
381.0 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
5.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
5
RAS# Precharge: 
5
tRAS: 
14
tRC: 
19
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency: 
457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
6.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
6
RAS# Precharge: 
6
tRAS: 
16
tRC: 
22
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #3
Frequency: 
533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
7.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
7
RAS# Precharge: 
7
tRAS: 
19
tRC: 
26
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #4
Frequency: 
609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
8.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
8
RAS# Precharge: 
8
tRAS: 
22
tRC: 
30
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #5
Frequency: 
685.7 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
9.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
9
RAS# Precharge: 
9
tRAS: 
24
tRC: 
33
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #6
Frequency: 
761.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
10.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
10
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
27
tRC: 
37
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #7
Frequency: 
800.0 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
11.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
11
tRAS: 
28
tRC: 
39
Voltage: 
1.500 V
Slot #2
Type: 
DDR3
Size: 
4096 MBytes
Manufacturer: 
Samsung
Max Bandwidth: 
PC3-12800 (800 MHz)
Part Number: 
M471B5273CH0-CK0
Serial Number: 
2546771212
Week/year: 
15 / 13
Timing table
JEDEC #1
Frequency: 
381.0 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
5.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
5
RAS# Precharge: 
5
tRAS: 
14
tRC: 
19
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency: 
457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
6.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
6
RAS# Precharge: 
6
tRAS: 
16
tRC: 
22
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #3
Frequency: 
533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
7.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
7
RAS# Precharge: 
7
tRAS: 
19
tRC: 
26
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #4
Frequency: 
609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
8.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
8
RAS# Precharge: 
8
tRAS: 
22
tRC: 
30
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #5
Frequency: 
685.7 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
9.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
9
RAS# Precharge: 
9
tRAS: 
24
tRC: 
33
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #6
Frequency: 
761.9 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
10.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
10
RAS# Precharge: 
10
tRAS: 
27
tRC: 
37
Voltage: 
1.500 V
JEDEC #7
Frequency: 
800.0 MHz
CAS# Latency: 
11.0
RAS# To CAS#: 
11
RAS# Precharge: 
11
tRAS: 
28
tRC: 
39
Voltage: 
1.500 V
Motherboard
Manufacturer: 
Intel
Model: 
PLCSF8 (U3E1)
Version: 
Type2 - Board Version
Chipset Vendor: 
Intel
Chipset Model: 
Ivy Bridge
Chipset Revision: 
09
Southbridge Vendor: 
Intel
Southbridge Model: 
HM76
Southbridge Revision: 
04
BIOS
Brand: 
Insyde Corp.
Version: 
6.80
Date: 
10/1/2013
PCI Data
Slot PCI-E x16
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x16
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x16
Slot Designation: 
J5C1
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
0
Slot PCI-E x4
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x4
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x4
Slot Designation: 
J6C1
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
1
Slot PCI-E x1
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x1
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
J6C2
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
2
Slot PCI-E x1
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x1
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
J6D2
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
3
Slot PCI-E x1
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x1
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
J7C1
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
4
Slot PCI-E x1
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x1
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
J7D2
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
5
Slot PCI-E x1
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x1
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x1
Slot Designation: 
J8C1
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
6
Slot PCI-E x16
Slot Type: 
PCI-E x16
Slot Usage: 
Available
Data lanes: 
x16
Slot Designation: 
J8C2
Characteristics: 
PME, Hot Plug
Slot Number: 
7
Graphics
Monitor
Name: 
Generic PnP Monitor on AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series
Current Resolution: 
1280x720 pixels
Work Resolution: 
1280x688 pixels
State: 
Enabled, Primary
Monitor Width: 
1600
Monitor Height: 
900
Monitor BPP: 
32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency: 
60 Hz
Device: 
\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
ATI AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series
Manufacturer: 
ATI
Model: 
AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series
Device ID: 
1002-6840
Subvendor: 
Toshiba (1179)
Current Performance Level: 
Level 0
Current GPU Clock: 
300 MHz
Current Memory Clock: 
150 MHz
Current Shader Clock: 
150 MHz
Voltage: 
0.900 V
GPU Clock: 
600.0 MHz
Temperature: 
47 °C
Core Voltage: 
0.900 V
Driver version: 
15.201.1151.1008
BIOS Version: 
BR42771.016
Memory Type: 
DDR3
Memory: 
1024 MB
Bandwidth: 
28.8 GB/s
Count of performance levels : 3
Level 1 - "Perf Level 0"
GPU Clock: 
300 MHz
Shader Clock: 
150 MHz
Level 2 - "Perf Level 1"
GPU Clock: 
500 MHz
Shader Clock: 
900 MHz
Level 3 - "Perf Level 2"
GPU Clock: 
600 MHz
Shader Clock: 
900 MHz
Storage
Hard drives
WDC WD5000BEVT-00ZAT0
Manufacturer: 
Western Digital
Form Factor: 
GB/2.5-inch
Business Unit/Brand: 
Mobile/WD Scorpio
Heads: 
16
Cylinders: 
60,801
Tracks: 
15,504,255
Sectors: 
976,768,065
SATA type: 
SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
Device type: 
Fixed
ATA Standard: 
ATA8-ACS
Serial Number: 
WD-WXH0A79U0188
Firmware Version Number: 
01.01A01
LBA Size: 
48-bit LBA
Power On Count: 
229 times
Power On Time: 
10.5 days
Speed: 
5400 RPM
Features: 
S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode: 
SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode: 
SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Interface: 
SATA
Capacity: 
465 GB
Real size: 
500,107,862,016 bytes
RAID Type: 
None
S.M.A.R.T
Status: 
Good
Temperature: 
35 °C
Temperature Range: 
OK (less than 50 °C)
S.M.A.R.T attributes
01
Attribute name: 
Read Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
000000000A
Status: 
Good
03
Attribute name: 
Spin-Up Time
Real value: 
1733 ms
Current: 
185
Worst: 
181
Threshold: 
21
Raw Value: 
00000006C5
Status: 
Good
04
Attribute name: 
Start/Stop Count
Real value: 
240
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
00000000F0
Status: 
Good
05
Attribute name: 
Reallocated Sectors Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
140
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
07
Attribute name: 
Seek Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
09
Attribute name: 
Power-On Hours (POH)
Real value: 
10d 13h
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
00000000FD
Status: 
Good
0A
Attribute name: 
Spin Retry Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
0B
Attribute name: 
Recalibration Retries
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
0C
Attribute name: 
Device Power Cycle Count
Real value: 
229
Current: 
100
Worst: 
100
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
00000000E5
Status: 
Good
C0
Attribute name: 
Power-off Retract Count
Real value: 
155
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
000000009B
Status: 
Good
C1
Attribute name: 
Load/Unload Cycle Count
Real value: 
4,178
Current: 
199
Worst: 
199
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000001052
Status: 
Good
C2
Attribute name: 
Temperature
Real value: 
35 °C
Current: 
112
Worst: 
97
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000023
Status: 
Good
C4
Attribute name: 
Reallocation Event Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
C5
Attribute name: 
Current Pending Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
C6
Attribute name: 
Uncorrectable Sector Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
253
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
C7
Attribute name: 
UltraDMA CRC Error Count
Real value: 
0
Current: 
200
Worst: 
200
Threshold: 
0
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
C8
Attribute name: 
Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate
Real value: 
0
Current: 
100
Worst: 
253
Threshold: 
51
Raw Value: 
0000000000
Status: 
Good
Partition 0
Partition ID: 
Disk #0, Partition #0
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
30771975
Size: 
449 MB
Used Space: 
307 MB (68%)
Free Space: 
142 MB (32%)
Partition 1
Partition ID: 
Disk #0, Partition #1
File System: 
FAT32
Volume Serial Number: 
0C786B95
Size: 
256 MB
Used Space: 
55 MB (21%)
Free Space: 
200 MB (79%)
Partition 2
Partition ID: 
Disk #0, Partition #2
Disk Letter: 
C:
File System: 
NTFS
Volume Serial Number: 
A22E9AF5
Size: 
464 GB
Used Space: 
90 GB (19%)
Free Space: 
374 GB (81%)
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208DN
Media Type: 
DVD Writer
Name: 
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208DN
Availability: 
Running/Full Power
Capabilities: 
Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
Read capabilities: 
CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
Write capabilities: 
CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
Config Manager Error Code: 
Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config: 
FALSE
Drive: 
D:
Media Loaded: 
FALSE
SCSI Bus: 
2
SCSI Logical Unit: 
0
SCSI Port: 
0
SCSI Target Id: 
0
Status: 
OK
Audio
Sound Cards
Realtek High Definition Audio
AMD High Definition Audio Device
Playback Device
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Recording Device
Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speaker Configuration
Speaker type: 
Stereo
Speaker Configuration
Speaker type: 
Stereo
Peripherals
Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
Vendor: 
Logitech
Location: 
Bluetooth HID Device
Driver
Date: 
3-18-2014
Version: 
5.80.3.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LkmdfCoInst.dll
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Vendor: 
TOS
Location: 
LPC Controller
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.16299.15
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying keyboard
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying keyboard
Vendor: 
Logitech
Location: 
Location 2
Driver
Date: 
3-18-2014
Version: 
5.80.3.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LkmdfCoInst.dll
HID Keyboard Device
Device Kind: 
Keyboard
Device Name: 
HID Keyboard Device
Vendor: 
Logitech
Location: 
Logitech USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.16299.15
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
Vendor: 
TOS
Location: 
LPC Controller
Driver
Date: 
4-11-2017
Version: 
19.4.3.38
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Smb_driver_Intel_Aux.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Smb_driver_AMDASF_Aux.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SynRMIHID_Aux.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPAPI.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynCOM.dll
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPRes.dll
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPCpl.dll
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCntxt.rtf
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynZMetr.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMood.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Tutorial.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\InstNT.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynISDLL.dll
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynUnst.ini
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynRemoveUserSettings.dat
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnhService.exe
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralRotate.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynFlick.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinch.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentum.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearVHScroll.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralVHScroll.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwoFingerVHScroll.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate_ChiralRotate.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynThreeFingerFlick.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynThreeFingersDown.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralTwistRotate.mpg
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImg.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImg.png
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImgNB.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImgNB.png
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSysDetect.js
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerFlick.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlick.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FFlickVNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmartSense.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmartSenseNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickUpDown.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickUpDownNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickLeftRight.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickLeftRightNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerPress.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotion.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentum.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinchZoom.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynBlackScreen.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoverGesture.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralRotate.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoastingScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPointing.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPalmCheck.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSensitivity.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynWindowConstrained.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSlowMotion.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynConstrainedMotion.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapping.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynButtons.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSelect.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykButton.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSensitivity.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionDragging.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionFixedSpeed.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPointing.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPressure.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynNoButtons.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapZones.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapHoldToDrag.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapLockingDrag.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn1FingerClickNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn1FingerClickDrag.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn1FingerClickDragNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerClickDrag.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerFlickNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerFlickLR.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerFlickNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerPressNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynButtonsNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralRotateNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoastingScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoverGestureNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionDraggingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionFixedSpeedNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPointingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPressureNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotateNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapHoldToDragNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapLockingDragNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotateNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPointingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVHScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVHScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumHScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumHScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVHCoasting.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVHCoastingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVCoasting_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHCoasting_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVCoastingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHCoastingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumVHScrolling.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumVHScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynVHCoasting.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotateNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotateNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgePulls.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlick_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrolling.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerFlick.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerFlick.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlick.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickUpDown.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickLeftRight.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerPress.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerTapping.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotion.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentum.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinchZoom.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynRotating.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoverGesture.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynAccessibility.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmartSense.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynButtons.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynClicking.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMultiFingerGestures.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPalmCheck.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPointing.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrolling.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSensitivity.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapping.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykButton.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSelect.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSensitivity.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrollingVertical.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrollingHorizontal.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrollingChiral.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLockingDrags.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgePulls.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerTapping.html
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrolling_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrollingNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTappingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerRightClickNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynVHCoastingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgePullsNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPalmCheckNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrollingNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinchZoomNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSensitivityNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapZonesNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapZonesNB_win8.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSlowMotionNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynConstrainedMotionNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynWindowConstrainedNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FHSlide.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FHSlideNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapActionCenter.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapActionCenterNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapCortana.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapCortanaNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapActionCenter.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapActionCenterNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapCortana.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapCortanaNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FClickActionCenterNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FClickCortanaNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FClickActionCenterNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FClickCortanaNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FVSlide.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FVSlideNB.wmv
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmbDrv.ini
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynRMIHID.ini
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynHidMini.ini
File: 
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynToshiba.exe
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SynCom.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPCo63.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WdfCoInstaller01011.dll
HID-compliant mouse
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
HID-compliant mouse
Vendor: 
Logitech
Location: 
USB Input Device
Driver
Date: 
6-21-2006
Version: 
10.0.16299.15
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying Mouse
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying Mouse
Vendor: 
Logitech
Location: 
Location 1
Driver
Date: 
3-18-2014
Version: 
5.80.3.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LMouFilt.Sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LkmdfCoInst.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMouFiltCoInst.dll
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying Mouse
Device Kind: 
Mouse
Device Name: 
Logitech HID-compliant Unifying Mouse
Vendor: 
Logitech
Location: 
Location 2
Driver
Date: 
3-18-2014
Version: 
5.80.3.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LMouFilt.Sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LkmdfCoInst.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMouFiltCoInst.dll
Device Kind: 
Printer
Device Name
Driver
Device Kind: 
Printer
Device Name
Driver
Device Kind: 
Printer
Device Name
Driver
Device Kind: 
Printer
Device Name
Driver
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z
Device Kind: 
Printer
Device Name: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z
Vendor: 
HP
Driver
Date: 
9-12-2012
Version: 
9.84.0.1189
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpoj_6500_e710n-z.gpd
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\HPMACRONAMES.gpd
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpvpl09.ini
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpoj_6500_e710n-z_n.inx
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpvpldrv09.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpvplui09.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpfime51.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpvplres09.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\copyright.txt
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpinksts5412LM.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\hpinksts5412.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\unidrv.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\unidrvui.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\unires.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\unidrv.hlp
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\locale.gpd
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{0B3D09B8-5E95-4DC8-BD33-D735109E3BFE}\stdnames.gpd
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color\Adobe RGB (1998) D65 WP 2.2 Gamma.icc
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpinkcoi5412.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpinkins5412.exe
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpinksts5412LM.dll
Fax - HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z
Device Kind: 
Printer
Device Name: 
Fax - HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z
Vendor: 
HP
Driver
Date: 
9-12-2012
Version: 
3.0.0.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\HPOJ6500_E710n-z_fax_print.gpd
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\HPOJ6500_E710n-z_FaxPCSend.ini
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\HPOJ6500_E710n-z_FaxPCSendRenderPlugin.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\HPOJ6500_E710n-z_FaxPCSendDialogUI.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\unidrv.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\unidrvui.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\unires.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\unidrv.hlp
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\locale.gpd
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{49D3264A-3259-42EC-B2F2-FA945E79FBF4}\stdnames.gpd
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (NET)
Device Kind: 
Camera/scanner
Device Name: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (NET)
Vendor: 
Hewlett-Packard
Driver
Date: 
9-12-2012
Version: 
28.0.1287.0
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPWia2_OJ6500_E710n-z.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPScanTRDrv_OJ6500_E710n-z.dll
File: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\serscan.sys
Printers
Fax
Printer Port: 
SHRFAX:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL
Fax - HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (Network)
Printer Port: 
CN093112TD05JW_FAX
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
200 * 200 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Fax - HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\UNIDRV.DLL
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (Network)
Printer Port: 
CN093112TD05JW
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\UNIDRV.DLL
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z Class Driver
Share Name: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z Class Driver
Printer Port: 
192.168.1.247
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
The printer is offline
Driver
Driver Name: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z Class Driver (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_e78b1c7872a58ad2\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
HP29026B (HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z)
Printer Port: 
WSD-95d91c6f-12cc-4942-9336-c1b1e18a8f56.0068
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\UNIDRV.DLL
HP9B962D (HP Officejet Pro 8600) (Default Printer)
Printer Port: 
WSD-44e47943-ec91-4b61-ae03-ba5ae34c2b4d.003b
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
HP Officejet Pro 8600 Class Driver (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_e78b1c7872a58ad2\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
Microsoft Print to PDF
Printer Port: 
PORTPROMPT:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Microsoft Print To PDF (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_e78b1c7872a58ad2\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
Send To OneNote 2016
Printer Port: 
nul:
Print Processor: 
winprint
Availability: 
Always
Priority: 
1
Duplex: 
None
Print Quality: 
600 * 600 dpi Color
Status: 
Unknown
Driver
Driver Name: 
Send to Microsoft OneNote 16 Driver (v6.03)
Driver Path: 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_e78b1c7872a58ad2\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
Network
You are connected to the internet
Connected through: 
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Adapter Type: 
Ethernet
NetBIOS over TCP/IP: 
Enabled via DHCP
NETBIOS Node Type: 
Hybrid node
Link Speed: 
360 Bps
Computer Name
NetBIOS Name: 
HOME
DNS Name: 
home
Membership: 
Part of workgroup
Workgroup: 
WORKGROUP
Remote Desktop
Disabled
Console
State: 
Active
Domain: 
home
WinInet Info
LAN Connection
Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
Sharing and Discovery
File and printer sharing service: 
Enabled
Simple File Sharing: 
Enabled
Administrative Shares: 
Enabled
Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts: 
Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
Private profile
Network Discovery: 
Enabled
File and Printer Sharing: 
Enabled
Public profile
Network Discovery: 
Enabled
File and Printer Sharing: 
Enabled
Adapters List
Enabled
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #3
IP Address: 
192.168.137.1
Subnet mask: 
255.255.255.0
Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
IP Address: 
192.168.1.131
Subnet mask: 
255.255.255.0
Gateway server: 
192.168.1.254
DHCP: 
192.168.1.254
DNS Server: 
192.168.1.254
Network Shares
Users: 
C:\Users
C: 
C:\
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z Class Driver: 
HP Officejet 6500 E710n-z Class Driver,LocalsplOnly
Current TCP Connections
AVGSvc.exe (3632)
Local 127.0.0.1:12995: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12993: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12563: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12143: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12119: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12110: 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.131:58813: 
CLOSE-WAIT Remote 77.234.41.253:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:12465: 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.131:58891: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 77.234.42.248:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:12025: 
LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:27275: 
LISTEN
C:\Program Files (x86)\GlassWire\GWIdlMon.exe (5528)
Local 127.0.0.1:56450: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:26887 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\TeamViewer.exe (10368)
Local 127.0.0.1:56401: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:5939 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (12956)
Local 192.168.1.131:58937: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.9.174:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:58957: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 151.101.2.217:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58961: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.42:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58965: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 23.78.222.225:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:58966: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 199.96.57.6:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58934: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.9.164:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58933: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 23.78.223.161:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:58970: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 104.19.195.102:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58977: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.46:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58981: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.46:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58982: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 199.16.156.201:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58983: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.35:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58984: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 157.240.14.19:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58986: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 151.101.192.134:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58987: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 104.16.80.166:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58989: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.45:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58990: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 72.21.91.29:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:58991: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.9.163:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58993: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 151.101.4.64:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:58928: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58927 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.131:58997: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.42.11:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:58927: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58928 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.131:58943: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 72.21.91.29:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:59012: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 23.32.135.199:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59019: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 23.101.156.198:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59020: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 72.21.81.200:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59021: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.109.12.74:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59022: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 13.77.92.139:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59024: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.109.12.74:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59027: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 13.32.83.53:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59030: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 13.33.59.54:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59034: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 40.84.37.228:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58994: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 157.240.14.35:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59037: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 104.208.165.109:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59038: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.184.161.144:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59041: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 93.184.215.201:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58944: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.46:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58938: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.84.154.88:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58955: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.42:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59047: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 65.52.108.76:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59048: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 52.184.153.176:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59052: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 130.211.45.108:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59053: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.9.10:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59057: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.12.45:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59058: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 172.217.9.163:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59035: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 65.52.108.76:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (5268)
Local 127.0.0.1:58953: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58954 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:58954: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58953 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (7344)
Local 127.0.0.1:58940: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58941 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:58941: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58940 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (7724)
Local 127.0.0.1:58931: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58932 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:58932: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58931 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (820)
Local 127.0.0.1:58929: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58930 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:58930: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:58929 (Querying... )
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\Dashlane.exe (11608)
Local 127.0.0.1:56477: 
LISTEN
C:\Users\terrence\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\DashlanePlugin.exe (8260)
Local 127.0.0.1:11456: 
LISTEN
C:\Windows\System32\CastSrv.exe (7380)
Local 0.0.0.0:7250: 
LISTEN
CodeMeter.exe (5204)
Local 0.0.0.0:22350: 
LISTEN
GWCtlSrv.exe (5732)
Local 127.0.0.1:26887: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:56450 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:26887: 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:7007: 
LISTEN
lsass.exe (916)
Local 0.0.0.0:49667: 
LISTEN
mDNSResponder.exe (5196)
Local 127.0.0.1:5354: 
LISTEN
services.exe (908)
Local 0.0.0.0:50255: 
LISTEN
spoolsv.exe (5008)
Local 0.0.0.0:49677: 
LISTEN
ss_conn_service.exe (5404)
Local 127.0.0.1:50911: 
LISTEN
svchost.exe (1504)
Local 0.0.0.0:49666: 
LISTEN
svchost.exe (1652)
Local 0.0.0.0:49665: 
LISTEN
svchost.exe (2992)
Local 192.168.1.131:58829: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 65.52.108.197:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
svchost.exe (628)
Local 0.0.0.0:135 (DCE): 
LISTEN
System Process
Local 192.168.1.131:58942: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 34.212.148.82:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59044: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 72.21.91.29:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:58945: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 52.26.196.116:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58956: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 172.217.12.46:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:59000: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 34.211.105.219:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58979: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 172.217.12.46:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58988: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 34.210.250.94:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58999: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 34.214.204.242:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:59042: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 52.36.71.24:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58936: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 172.217.9.174:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:58967: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 172.217.12.46:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.131:59043: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 52.36.71.24:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.131:58969: 
TIME-WAIT Remote 172.217.9.10:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
System Process
Local 0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares): 
LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:5357: 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.137.1:139 (NetBIOS session service): 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.131:139 (NetBIOS session service): 
LISTEN
TeamViewer_Service.exe (3864)
Local 127.0.0.1:51743: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:51744 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:51744: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:51743 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:5939: 
LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.131:58830: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 173.192.194.85:5938 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:5939: 
ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:56401 (Querying... )
wininit.exe (764)
Local 0.0.0.0:49664: 
LISTEN


----------

